# SEMOJETMAN > 60/40 Johnson on 1752 Alweld



## miztgrfan (Apr 14, 2013)

I noticed that semojetman and I have almost the exact same boat, his a foot longer and a four stroke. My question is that maybe my jet needs some work? My top speed is only about 25 mph according to my gps which seems a little slow compared to his low 30's. The motor runs very well, no hesitation or problems starting. I do have a 12 gallon gas tank in the rear which seems to weigh it down when full but should I expect more from this setup?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 14, 2013)

It all just kinda depends. What kinda shape is the bototm of your boat in? How sharps the impeller and how many shims are on top? what about the liner? 
I'd think your setup would hit mid 30's to. That is if everythings in good shape.
Personally think the blazer SS is a faster boat then the alwelds, but that's just me.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 14, 2013)

My boat is setup fairly lite.
and its all new, so the bottom of the boat is nice and smooth, motor runs perfect, impellor and liner are new.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 14, 2013)

I would do as lil blue rude stated and just start checking each little thing out, I do believe even with some wear and tear, you should be running faster than 25. But i Also agree that a blazer ss always seems to run a little faster than an equivalent size boat of a different make.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 17, 2013)

miztgrfan said:


> I noticed that semojetman and I have almost the exact same boat, his a foot longer and a four stroke. My question is that maybe my jet needs some work? My top speed is only about 25 mph according to my gps which seems a little slow compared to his low 30's. The motor runs very well, no hesitation or problems starting. I do have a 12 gallon gas tank in the rear which seems to weigh it down when full but should I expect more from this setup?



How old is your setup, and like others have asked, how beat up is the bottom? An impeller that needs sharpening, an aging motor, and a banged up hull can all add up. It's also going to depend on how much gear you're toting around. I'm sure semo can chime in, but i don't know that his speeds were GPS'd, and speedometers are usually a bit optimistic. I wouldn't sweat it too much, just go over your setup.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 17, 2013)

my speeds are GPS speeds. its the only way to go.
and my gear is minimal at this point.
I dont have my trolling motor or batteries in there yet.
right now, its just 1 console, a bench seat, and 3 pedestal seats, and a 12 gallon fuel tank.

like everyone has stated, a dull impellor may only drop you 1 or 2 mph, and a beat up bottom only gets you for 3 or 4 mph, and the aging motor is only dropping you 2 mph, and your added livewell or tackle gets you for 1 mph.
All very minimal numbers but added together that could be 9 mph right there.


----------

